# XML einlesen - prüfen ob Element vorhanden



## Marie Curie (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

die Tags einer XML Datei erfasse ich mit folgendem Code:


```
NodeList zweitname = firstArticleElemente.getElementsByTagName("zweitname");
Element zweitnameElement = (Element)zweitname.item(0);

System.out.println(((Node)zweitnameElement .getChildNodes().item(0)).getNodeValue().trim());
```

Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass das Element aber auch tatsächlich vorhanden ist.

Mal angenommen ich habe eine XML Datei, in der es Muss und Kann Elemente gibt, wie kann ich prüfen ob ein Element vorhanden ist oder nicht?

Also als Bsp. Nicht jede Person hat einen Zweitnamen, wenn sie keinen hat soll das Element <zweitname> ausgelassen werden.


```
<xml>
<person>
 <name>mein Name</name>
 <vorname>mein Vorname</vorname>
 <zweitname>mein Zweitname</zweitname>
</person>

<person>
 <name>mein Name</name>
 <vorname>mein Vorname</vorname>
</person>
</xml>
```

Wie prüfe ich, ob das Element <zweitname> der zweiten Person vorhanden ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe,

liebe Grüße,
Marie


----------



## jze (17. Jan 2008)

Nimm das Element für die Person und laß Dir dort das Kind-Element mit dem Namen "zweitname" geben. Wenn es null ist, gibt es das Element nicht.


----------



## Marie Curie (18. Jan 2008)

Danke, hat funktioniert!

Liebe Grüße,
Marie


----------

